# Gladiator: Ridley Scott arbeitet an einer Fortsetzung



## AliciaKo (2. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gladiator: Ridley Scott arbeitet an einer Fortsetzung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gladiator: Ridley Scott arbeitet an einer Fortsetzung*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2018)

Ich dachte man hätte dieses Hirngespinst längst eingestampft.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (2. November 2018)

Wenn man sich auf imdb anschaut, an wie vielen Projekten Ridley Scott aktuell arbeitet, scheint es doch äusserst unwahrscheinlich, dass sich diesbezüglich so schnell was tut...


----------



## Cobar (2. November 2018)

> Vorsicht, Spoiler zu "Gladiator" folgen.


Danke, ich musste lachen 

Also Gladiator ist für mich eigentlich das Musterbeispiel eines Films, für den man weder ein Sequel, Prequel oder sonst irgendetwas braucht oder ich sie haben wollen würde.
Die Geschichte war gut (vorhersehbar, aber dennoch gut) und das Ende bietet einen würdigen Abschluss der Geschichte.
Ich würde mir also eine sehr wahrscheinlich an den Haaren herbeigezogene Geschichte um den Sohn von Maximus, in der er vermutlich genau das gleiche erlebt wie dieser, nicht angucken. Da kann ich ebenso gut auch noch einmal Gladiator gucken.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2018)

Ein Sequel ist so richtig sinnlos bei Gladiator. Die Story ist erzählt. Aus die Maus. Ein Prequel könnte gerade noch Sinn machen. Der Aufstieg von Maximus zum General. Aber ein Sequel ? Fast 20 Jahre nach dem Film ? Ich weiß echt nicht. Das riecht echt danach, daß Ridley Scott keine Ideen für weitere Projekte mehr hat.

Gladiator ist ein Paradebeispiel für einen Film der perfekt für sich allein steht und wo weder Prequel noch Sequel wirklich einen Sinn ergeben, geschweige denn notwendig wären.


----------



## hawkytonk (2. November 2018)

Kann mal bitte einer Scott festbinden und knebeln?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das riecht echt danach, daß Ridley Scott keine Ideen für weitere Projekte mehr hat.


Streiche "Ridley Scott" und füge "den Großteil von Hollywood" ein, dann passt es.


----------



## MrFob (2. November 2018)

Also ein Sequel zu Gladiator brauche ich nun wirklich auhc nicht (ich wuesste jetzt auch nicht, wie das ueberhaupt aussehen sollte).

Aber einen richtig schoenen bombastischen Sandalenepos wuerde ich mir schon mal weider anschauen. Da war Gladiator eigentlich mMn der letzte wuerdige Vertreter seiner Art. Die einzigen beiden anderen Filme danach, an die ich mich erinnern kann waren Troja (meh) und dieses furtchtbare Ben Hur remake. 
300 zaehlt fuer mich eher als Comic-Verfilmung.

Da waere es doch mal wieder Zeit fuer was gescheites Neues.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. November 2018)

Ralf Möller hat kurz gezuckt als er das gehört hat, Dann ist ihm aber doch noch eingefallen, warum er bei einer Fortsetzung  nicht mehr dabei sein kann


----------



## hawkytonk (2. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Also ein Sequel zu Gladiator brauche ich nun wirklich auhc nicht (ich wuesste jetzt auch nicht, wie das ueberhaupt aussehen sollte).
> 
> Aber einen richtig schoenen bombastischen Sandalenepos wuerde ich mir schon mal weider anschauen. Da war Gladiator eigentlich mMn der letzte wuerdige Vertreter seiner Art. Die einzigen beiden anderen Filme danach, an die ich mich erinnern kann waren Troja (meh) und dieses furtchtbare Ben Hur remake.
> 300 zaehlt fuer mich eher als Comic-Verfilmung.
> ...



300 Ist ja auch eine Comic-Verfilmung (genau genommen eines Graphicnovel). 

Es gab nach Gladiator außerdem noch:
- Centurion (2010) - welchen ich sehr empfehlen kann. Bin ich damals durch einen frühen Trailer (als noch nicht sicher war ob der Film auch genug Gelder zusammen bekommt) auf den Film ausfmerksam geworden.
- Der Adler der neunten Legion (2011) - welchen ich auch empfehlen kann.
- Pompeij (2014) - welcher ok ist.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2018)

Und es gab noch die 2 Staffeln der HBO-Serie Rome, die leider mit einem Cliffhanger endet und nicht fortgesetzt wurde.


----------



## MrFob (2. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und es gab noch die 2 Staffeln der HBO-Serie Rome, die leider mit einem Cliffhanger endet und nicht fortgesetzt wurde.



Jo,, die habe ich gesehen und fand sie auch ziemlich gut. Ein bisschen abgefahren manchmal aber gut gemacht auf jeden Fall.

@hawkitonk: Danke fuer die Tipps. "The Eagle"/"Der Adler der neunten Legion" ist glaube zur Zeit soagr bei mir bei Amazon Prime mit dabei, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Aber so richtige Kino Blockbuster wie damals Gladiator (oder wie die ganz frueheren Filem wie Ben Hur (original) oder Spartakus) waren das ja glaube ich auch nicht, oder? Koennte mir schon vorstellen, dass wir da in den naechsten jahren mal wieder ein richtig grosses Ding sehen und wuerde mich auch drueber freuen.

Koennte mir auch etwas mit ein bisschen Mythen/Fantasy Einschlag vorstellen: Da ich ja gerade das neue AC speile, wieso nicht mal eine richtig gute Verfilmung von Homers Odyssey? Da koennte man schon was draus machen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2018)

Es gab auch noch Exodus. Ist aber mehr eine Bibelverfilmung als Sandalenfilm. Oder Noah (dito).


----------



## hawkytonk (2. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und es gab noch die 2 Staffeln der HBO-Serie Rome, die leider mit einem Cliffhanger endet und nicht fortgesetzt wurde.



Oh, wenn Serien auch Thema sind: 
- Spartacus (ab 2010, 3 Staffeln und eine Prequel-Staffel) - welche ich empfehlen kann. Die Serie dürfe aber nicht nach jedermanns Geschmack sein und ist fsk18 in jedweder Hinsicht.
- Troja ( 2018 ) - welche ich selbst noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2018)

Spartacus. Yess. Auch eine gute Serie. Leider ist der ursprüngliche Hauptdarsteller an Krebs gestorben.


----------



## hawkytonk (2. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo,, die habe ich gesehen und fand sie auch ziemlich gut. Ein bisschen abgefahren manchmal aber gut gemacht auf jeden Fall.
> 
> @hawkitonk: Danke fuer die Tipps. "The Eagle"/"Der Adler der neunten Legion" ist glaube zur Zeit soagr bei mir bei Amazon Prime mit dabei, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Aber so richtige Kino Blockbuster wie damals Gladiator (oder wie die ganz frueheren Filem wie Ben Hur (original) oder Spartakus) waren das ja glaube ich auch nicht, oder? Koennte mir schon vorstellen, dass wir da in den naechsten jahren mal wieder ein richtig grosses Ding sehen und wuerde mich auch drueber freuen.
> 
> Koennte mir auch etwas mit ein bisschen Mythen/Fantasy Einschlag vorstellen: Da ich ja gerade das neue AC speile, wieso nicht mal eine richtig gute Verfilmung von Homers Odyssey? Da koennte man schon was draus machen.



Gern geschehen. 
Jaein. "The Eagel" lief, glaube ich, auch im Kino. Centurion ist aber definitiv ein Indy-Projekt. "Pompeij" lief wohl ebenso auch im Kino. Die Filme hatten aber ein anderes Budget - und vermutlich auch Anspruch als etwa ein "Gladiator".

An aktuelleren Mythen gibts übrigens: 
- die "Clash of the Titans" (2010) und "Wrath of the Titans" (2012) -Filme. Wobei ich die ganz ok fand - wenn auch nicht mehr als das. (Hirn aus Popkorn Kino)
- Immortals (2011) - welcher mir gut gefällt. Der Film hat zwar zuweilen einen recht eigenwilligen Stil (z. B. was die Helme im Film betrifft) - was einen aber nicht vom Film schauen abhalten sollte.
- Gods of Egypt (2016) - welcher noch einmal etwas 'spezieller' ist.  (Hirn aus Popkorn Kino)


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. November 2018)

Biggus Dickus


----------

